# Word for the day  roustabout



## Josiah (Jan 28, 2015)

*roustabout*



[*roust*-_uh_-bout] 
Spell Syllables



Examples
Word Origin

noun

1.a wharf laborer or deck hand, as on the Mississippi River.

2.an unskilled laborer who lives by odd jobs.

3.a circus laborer who helps in setting up and taking down the tents andin caring for the animals, equipment, and grounds.

4.any unskilled laborer working in an oil field.Compare roughneck (def 2).



OriginExpand
1865-1870

1865-70, Americanism; roust + about


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2015)

That is what we would call an 'American' word.......I don't think that we would use it here.....although I have heard it used on US TV!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with VJ I have only ever heard this word on American TV shows


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2015)

I always associated the name with the carnival or circus.  ...and "Hey Rube"!  http://disappearingidioms.com/hey-rube/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> I always associated the name with the carnival or circus.  ...and "Hey Rube"!  http://disappearingidioms.com/hey-rube/



Wow, I was just going to add the "Hey Rube" codeword - I used to be a circus freak.

...

I mean, I used to like to _study_ circuses - I wasn't a geek who bit the heads off chickens or anything like that. :cower:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, I was just going to add the "Hey Rube" codeword - I used to be a circus freak.
> 
> ...


It's always good to keep up with the Circus News!


----------

